# My Gourami died D': Not sure why



## Donber (Dec 1, 2011)

I Recently bought two Gourami fish about 12 days ago. A rather large Dwarf Gourami, and a small Honey Sunset. The got along pretty well, and both seemed to have adjusted to their new tank. Their tank is about 8 gallons. I also have another 10 gallon tank with a male betta, female betta, and a Blue Gourami living in it. Of course, I have a divider to seperate the male Betta. The Female betta and my Blue gourami are at peace with eachother. I've have the three fish in the 10 gallon tank for about 11 months now.

Anyway, My two new gouramis had been getting along, and seemed pretty happy, until only this morning. My Dwarf Gourami suddenly seemed off. He wasn't interesting in eating, and it almost seemed like he was spacing out. He wasn't swimming around the tank wildly like he usually does when I feed them. It was strange, but I didn't think too much of it, though I now wish I had. I ran a few errands today, and returned home to find him dead, curled up floating at the bottom of the tank. It was an awkward position. I've grown up always having at least one fish, after a certain point, they die...It saddens me each time, but I have never seen a fish curled this way before...

I'm not sure why he died. I was looking at him, and wondering if maybe he was having stomach problems of some sort. I don't pay attention to my fish pooping manners, but what if he was a little backed up in a sense? :-? Anyway, curousity sort of hit me, so I tested the P.H. water level, and it read as a little more than 7, so it was a bit more basic, than neutral. 

My other gourami that lives in the tank seems great. Swimming around and eating regularly like usual. But I'm afraid that he might bite the dust like the other. X.X any suggestions? 

His body was strangly stiff, which caught me off gaurd. :/

I've included a few pictures, but in the tank, his body was at the bottom, no where near the top of the tank...


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Is the tank cycled? What are your ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite readings? Do you have real plants or fake? What food were you feeding? In my opinion an 8 gallon tank is to small for two gourami.


----------

